
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote development and mentoring (Israel), on-site training

I am a full-stack Web developer (since 1993) and an independent consultant
(since 1995). I set up one of the 100 Web sites in the world, write the
monthly Web technology column for Linux Journal, and have a PhD in Learning
Sciences from Northwestern University.

Currently, I spend half of my time helping developers to use open-source tools
more effectively. I teach Python, Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, and Git to
individuals and companies (including Apple, Cisco, HP, SANDisk, and VMWare),
in the US, Europe, Israel, and China. I also give free Webinars, curate
[http://DailyTechVideo.com/](http://DailyTechVideo.com/), and spoke at
December's [http://hacksummit.org/](http://hacksummit.org/).

My ebook, "Practice Makes Python" ([http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-
python](http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-python)), gives Python developers a
chance to improve their skills after taking a course, but before embarking on
real-world projects.

In addition to formal courses, I offer mentoring and code-review services. If
you are a new programmer, then I can help you to avoid pitfalls and mistakes.
If your team is new to a set of technologies, I can improve your processes and
code quality, on a one-time or ongoing basis. I have done this for such
companies as SAP and Fiverr, with great success.

In addition to my work as a trainer and mentor, I do software development
projects, generally using one or more of the technologies mentioned above.
Such projects range from simple database optimizations to full-scale Web
development projects.

I like to speak with and help nice people with interesting projects, and feel
privileged that my work lets me do so.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
on Skype as "reuvenlerner", or on WeChat (微信) as "ReuvenLerner". You can also
read more about me at [http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my
blog at [http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense mobile & web designer who designs to meet product and user
objectives; not to fill my portfolio with pretty pics. I've been freelancing
for 4 years with 6 months full-time in a startup.

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio) My
blog should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Contact Me: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

~~~
revorad
I can vouch for and highly recommend Rakesh's services. He is a thorough
professional and did some great design work for me recently.

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - In the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Sebastian and I've been a freelance web developer for 6+
years. For the past 1.5 years I've been a digital nomad traveling through
Europe. Currently I reside in Budapest.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery, Zepto
    
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com)). I
attended multiple hackathons (NodeKnockout, RailsRumble, StaticShowdown) - I
finished 3rd at NodeKnockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun. A recent
project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control for the web.

Check out more of my stuff at [http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus). You can find
my mail address in my profile.

------
backend-dev-33
SEEKING WORK, remote, Ukraine/Germany, GMT+2, can go onsite to EU countries

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/01dmitri](http://www.linkedin.com/in/01dmitri)

backend.developer.33 (at) gmail.com

I am a backend generalist (Java, Django, NoSQL/SQL databases, Linux/shell
scripts/admin, AWS deployment). 20 years in the industry. Have architected and
led teams.

Java/CORBA/Web Services/Oracle experience at Ericsson R&D (developed a
proprietary Java framework for the family of Ericsson applications). Knowledge
of Telco business (billing/rating/customer care domain).

Fine-tuned UNIX systems and Java/C/C++ applications for better performance.
Fixed performance bottlenecks (for Telco operators having problems with
billing system performance).

Implemented web scraping system (server-side Javascript with
PhantomJS/CasperJS) with matching/merging/refining functionality using
distributed (cloud) computing with hundreds of computers on Amazon (EC2
instances were used).

Performed rapid web application development/prototyping with Django/Mezzanine.
Can handle frontend if necessary.

In case you need more than one developer - I can find (hire) developers in the
Ukraine for you.

Keywords: Java, SOA, network programming, RESTful Services, SOAP, Oracle,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, CouchDB, memcached, RabbitMQ, Tomcat, Amazon EC2
instances, Amazon S3, Git, Mercurial

------
ddebernardy
SEEKING WORK - Europe, Remote

Technologies: Many (10-years of experience in software engineering) +
Marketing + Growth Hacking

Email: d at mesoconcepts.com

I help startups and small business owners get more growth by attracting more
leads and closing more customers.

In a nutshell, I refine their marketing to deliver a better message to more
qualified leads; put the spotlight on referral generation, user activation,
and user retention; and set up actionable metrics to optimize each of these
activities.

In more practical terms, I make them collect user data using direct
interactions, surveys, and analytics; spot high potential niche markets and
sales channels based on this data; optimize their conversion funnels using A/B
tests; and automate their sales process using drip emails, transactional
emails, and whatever else moves the needle most.

A highlight in my career to date has been to turn a personal blog into a
thriving software business. I had the privilege of working at the side of
renowned marketers while doing so. Most businesses can benefit from applying
the insights I’ve picked up then and since.

I’m open for a position as a marketing or product manager in addition to
consulting work.

Get in touch if any of the above is of general interest to you, and we'll
discuss how I can help you amplify your revenue.

[http://www.mesoconcepts.com/contact/](http://www.mesoconcepts.com/contact/)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or Remote.

I'm an experienced full-stack software developer, team lead and interim CTO.

Keyword soup: C#/.NET, JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, Java, Scala, C++ and
Python, Elixir (Erlang VM), Xamarin, PhoneGap/Cordova.

 _As an engineer_ , I specialize in ReactJS based projects and CQRS backends.
I've been the lead engineer and architect for three React-based projects up
until now, including [http://www.izooble.com](http://www.izooble.com), if
you'd like a sizeable showcase.

React does not dictate your frontend software architecture. Depending on your
needs and your team's existing skills, very different architectures may be
best. I can help you figure this out so that we're productive very fast but
still produce good and maintainable code from the get-go.

 _As a team lead_ , I specialize in cutting away the nonsense and getting a
team highly productive in startup-like environments. I accomplish this with a
lightweight, non-religious, and highly reflective agile process, together with
a pragmatic focus on internal software quality. This focus ensures that the
team is productive today and also next month.

Contact info on [http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London) but I'm also in
Sheffield for about a week every month. I am flexible, resourceful and
reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and Javascript (Node.JS and
browser, often with Angular.JS or D3.JS) to build rich client browser based
and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with
coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team I can bring
on to a project.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, Javascript and hardware projects. So
[http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk) for more details.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, Javascript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?

Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus?

Need a proof-of-concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
doozy
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

At one point or another I've been paid to develop in Python, C, Perl, Java,
x86 assembly, Matlab, Fortran, PHP and a few other languages. I do mostly
Python these days.

Some things I've recently completed:

\- RESTful API for a mobile app (Relational database design, PostgreSQL,
psycopg2, Flask, Jinja2, collaborative filtering, NumPy, SciPy, json, Sphinx)

\- A couple of scrappers for large amounts of data (BeautifulSoup, lxml,
PyQuery, pdftotext, pdfminer, requests, MySQL)

\- Concurrent, asynchronous, scalable tool to check wide variety of responses
over HTTP (Python 3, XML, ElementTree, concurrent, requests)

\- Scalable, non-blocking proxy for Android/iOS/BlackBerry push notifications
(Tornado, Supervisor)

\- A couple of mobile-optimized websites (jQuery Mobile, SQLite, PHP, Symfony)

I'm partial to FreeBSD, Vim and the command line, but adapt to whatever I have
to use to get stuff done.

I've also completed a few dozen gigs in a major freelancing website across a
wide variety of skills, you can check my work history and feedback there:
[https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html](https://www.freelancer.com/u/denep.html)

If you think I'm a good fit for your project, contact me. I'm available for
part-time or full-time work.

Email: hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
chris_r_timmons
SEEKING WORK

Location: Available on-site in the Twin Cities and St. Cloud areas of
Minnesota, USA.

Remote: Anywhere in the USA.

Website and Contact Info:
[http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/](http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/)

I write software for the boring things.

By that I mean in addition to writing application code, I also write code for
application infrastructure, systems programming, and business process
automation. I'm not a graphic designer, so I can't make an app look pretty.
But I can make it work and make all of the pieces talk to each other.

Application areas I've worked on include:

\- Customer service for a Fortune 1000 company (orders, back orders, purchase
orders, warranties, inventory control, etc.) \- Employee scheduling \- Farm
data management \- Various government records systems (law enforcement,
planning and zoning, healthcare) \- Electrical infrastructure data management
(GIS, power lines, transformers, etc.).

I've been developing custom software for clients for over 30 years, primarily
using Microsoft technologies. I'm currently well versed in Microsoft's .Net
stack, as well as front-end development in JavaScript and its related
libraries. I'm also developing skills in Linux, Haskell, and Common Lisp.

------
jmilkbal
SEEKING WORK/FREELANCER - Omaha area or remote

Looking for PART-TIME contract or salaried work.

I've been working on a development team for several years as a contract
worker. I'm looking for a better arrangement while I continue my university
education pursuing degrees in Computer Science and Mathematics.

Most of my experience in the upper levels of the web stack, but I'm very much
interested to attack other areas of the stack, development process,
documentation, etc., open source tools and open source platforms.

With my current hat, I've been working to connect backend to frontend and
developing the frontend using typical, but not remarkable web tech. I'm
especially interested in participating in high-quality development processes
with great people.

I've developed APIs, managed conversion of a project from long-lived HTTP to
websockets, improved backend database libraries, written great technical
documentation, and more. My strongest backend language is Ada which is a
reflection of the kind of qualities I value in software and processes.

My interests are across the board including (but not limited to) full-stack
for web, Android and Windows mobile apps, data science and visualization.

Please get in touch. CC3cZk at wh.ftml.net.

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Near Chicago/Indianapolis

I'm a full-stack developer with over a decade of programming experience. My
primary platforms have been C#/.NET, Python/Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript,
PHP, and C++. In my spare time I program with Clojure and Python, and I would
love to use these technologies specifically.

I can handle most roles but am most efficient on the backend, with a
sprinkling of supplemental UI/UX development.

I've spent time in finance, GIS/mapping, and telecom, and have worked on
project-based contracts and as a freelancer for startups, both on-site and
remotely.

Website: [http://jeffkayser.com/](http://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [http://jeffkayser.com/contact/](http://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

A few projects I've created:
[http://jeffkayser.com/projects/](http://jeffkayser.com/projects/)
[http://dumbdata.com/](http://dumbdata.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
revorad
SEEKING FREELANCER - London (UK) or Remote

I'm the solo founder of a self-funded company, building a unique customer
analytics product ([http://gini.io](http://gini.io)). I've built the first
version of the product myself, and am now looking for help with the
development so that I can spend more time on sales and marketing.

The product is a Ruby on Rails 4 app, hosted on Heroku with a Postgres
database. It makes heavy use of a few APIs - Intercom, FullContact, LinkedIn.
There is very little Javascript at the moment, but this might change as we add
new features.

I need someone whose primary experience is in writing and running Rails apps
in production. If Rails is just something you've dabbled in a bit, then you
won't be a good fit.

I'll pay a fair rate, but as a self-funded solo founder, I can't afford to pay
London/SF senior dev rates. So, the ideal candidate would be someone remote
with a competitive rate, or someone local who's a bit junior and looking to
gain some experience.

Email me at hrishimittal@gmail.com with specific examples of your Rails
experience and why you think you'll be perfect for this role.

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for React.js, though I've done a ton
of work with Angular and Meteor (and some Backbone). I am well-versed in
current best practices, can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and
code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which you can see from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
Pephers
SEEKING WORK - Copenhagen, Denmark - Remote or local

I'm a front-end developer with large experience in building advanced web
applications and complex UI. I've specialized in React and have a deep
understanding of application architecture and JavaScript in general.

I do both development and consultancy and I'll be able to help you team make
the right decisions early on or apply new technology (such as using React in
an existing app) to existing projects.

I also do some back-end development in both Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery)
and PHP, for example to build an API to support a web application.

You can get in touch with me on cr@fiftyfir.st. Also feel free to check out my
website at [http://fiftyfir.st](http://fiftyfir.st) or my booking SaaS at
[https://zapla.co](https://zapla.co).

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/Pephers](https://twitter.com/Pephers)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Pephers](https://github.com/Pephers)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chielrobben](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chielrobben)

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from the UK, currently in Taiwan)

I am a full-stack web developer with 9+ years experience backed by a Computer
Science degree from Imperial College London. I mainly work with
Javascript/Node.js (as well as Angular, Ember, Bootstrap). I also have some
experience doing continuous deployment setups (using Docker, Jenkins, Drone,
etc). In the past I've worked in C++, Java, PHP and Python - I can quickly
pick up new technologies and tools as and when needed.

Some of my work:

* [https://showca.se](https://showca.se) \- Node.js, Bootstrap

* [https://remotecoder.io](https://remotecoder.io) \- Node.js + ES6 generators, Angular.js

* [http://squeljs.org](http://squeljs.org) \- Node.js/browser lib, open source

* [http://waigojs.com](http://waigojs.com) \- Node.js + ES6 generators, open source

Contact me: ram@hiddentao.com |
[https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)

------
kingrolo
SEEKING FREELANCER - Django Developer - Remote okay (within 4 hours of London
time preferable)

Wildfish - [http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consulting collective looking for a Django developer to
help us out on some ongoing projects, typically building web apps for startups
or client sites. Ideally we're hoping to build up relationships with people
who may like to dip in and out of things as needed, so it's fine if you can't
commit full time right now (although also fine if you can!).

We're looking for a Django specialist who's also comfortable enough with some
front end too. We mostly all work remotely these days and keep in touch via
Slack. Ideally we'd like someone who can set their working day to roughly 4
hours within that of London time.

Some of the things we use:

\- Python/Django [Essential]

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- PostgreSQL

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Administration

\- TDD, django-webtest

\- Ember, Angular

\- Docker

You'll be working autonomously a fair bit, so it's important that you're the
sort of person who has attention to detail and can read requirements
carefully.

Please email work@wildfish.com, including 3 of your favourite Django apps and
the rate you're looking for.

Thanks!

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

I’m Tommy. I help SaaS businesses make more money by optimizing their sales
funnel.

1- Visitor-To-Signup: get more people to try your product

2- Signup-To-Activation: define a better first experience and get more people
actually using your product

3- Trial-To-Revenue: convert those free trials into paid customers, by
designing your product for it

How do I do this? I help bridge the gap between marketing and engineering and
do fast cycles of A/B testing to test new ways for you to make more money.

Examples:

\- I write and integrate lifecycle emails into your product (I have spent
years writing complex software products so you don’t have to worry about it)

\- I help you find sources of churn by looking for user feedback and analyzing
it

\- I work on copywriting to find the best way to get a user to sign up for
your product

\- I help you design your free trial in order to maximize your customer
success, which creates happy customers and a better business for you

I’m an engineer/marketer with 10 years experience in software and developed my
own products. You can subscribe to my newsletter about SaaS conversions here:
[http://saasfoundry.io](http://saasfoundry.io)

------
mhoad
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Sydney, Australia

What I do: Conversion Rate Optimisation / PPC & SEO (Think of a slightly less
technical version of patio11)

URL: [http://www.afterwire.com.au/](http://www.afterwire.com.au/)

Pitch: I've spent a number of years working at some major agencies where I was
the lead consultant for some huge multinational brands when it came to a lot
of their digital marketing.

I've since decided to move away from the world of salaries and make a go of
things on my own with my partner who was the head of Conversion Rate
Optimisation and Analytics for all of Asia Pacific for another huge
multinational agency.

We are looking to work with a couple of businesses upfront in either a purely
commission based fashion or alternatively for HEAVILY DISCOUNTED rates. Right
now we are focused on developing a couple of killer case studies that we can
use in the future.

If you work with a business where moving the needle a few percentage points is
likely to have a real impact in terms of financials for the business I would
love to speak with you. You can get in touch with me at mark [at]
afterwire.com.au

------
creature
SEEKING WORK: London, UK or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with nearly a decade of professional experience. I
like Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, and Python. Right now I'm looking for a 3-6
month full-time contract, ideally in London. For remote roles I'm available
longer-term too.

I spent 4 and a half years at Last.fm, giving me experience in writing code
that scales to millions of users. I helped a medical startup rearchitect their
code to be testable, more reliable, and extendable. More recently I wrapped up
a Rails project for Skype with a tight deadline and non-negotiable scope.
Together with one other developer, we delivered it on time and under budget.

My ideal contract would be one of these:

\- You're a startup looking for help building your product, developing a
roadmap, iterating with customers, and building your permanent team.

\- You're in a tight spot and in need of rescue. Maybe you've got too much
technical debt. Maybe you've got no tests and no documentation. Maybe you've
got no supporting infrastructure and no backups. I'll help you get back to a
good place.

\- You've got a team you trust, but don't have enough developers right now.
You need someone who'll get up to speed quickly, turn up on time, and pull his
weight with the rest of the team.

You can find out more about me from my CV and portfolio:
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv)
[http://alexpounds.com/portfolio](http://alexpounds.com/portfolio)

And if you'd like to work with me, I'd love to hear from you:
[http://alexpounds.com/contact](http://alexpounds.com/contact)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I design logos and brands, build websites (MEAN stack + Nginx + Bootstrap) and
develop apps (iOS).

I have 7 years of experience as a Designer, 3 years as a web developer and a
year as an iOS developer.

Most recent project: Logo design for Carton, a Warehouse Management System:

• Concept 1: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1)

• Concept 2: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2)

• Concept 3: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3)

Presentation given to the client to showcase their new logo to stakeholders:
[http://dffrnt.com/carton/final](http://dffrnt.com/carton/final)

• ALSO: Please check out the Branding concept I've done for IO.JS:
[https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

Please get in touch.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
GoDevOpsGo
SEEKING WORK - DevOps - REMOTE

Depending on the need we are available as a whole team or individually. We do
short- and long- term contracts, part- or full- time. We are located in
Central European Time Zone (UTC+01:00) and work remotely.

[Who]

We are three friends, system engineers, linux administrators and DevOps
enthusiasts, who have recently joined forces to bring you the best from what
DevOps world has to offer and deliver to you GoDevOpsGo!

Each of us has 6-8+ years of professional experience. We have worked for
companies like Nokia, Sabre and SmartRecruiters. Now we would like to take our
experience & skills and dive into the world of freelancing!

We’d love to help your startup/company and look after your infrastructure
while you do your work worries free!

[What]

Over the years we have mastered multiple technologies, concepts and
methodologies. The fact that there are three of us only broadens the scope of
what we can offer to you.

Our stack is mostly (but not limited to):

\- Amazon AWS (EC2, S3, RDS, R53, VPC, ELB)

\- Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Fabric

\- Python, Ruby, Perl, Bash

\- DBs: MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL

\- Monitoring: Sensu/Uchiwa, Graphite/Grafana, Logstash/ElasticSearch/Kibana,
NewRelic

\- Nginx (LB, HA), Wordpress, Jenkins, Git … and more.

[How]

Do not work on servers while you need to code. Leave all the app performance
worries to us. Let us scale you to the moon.

If you think we could help you, want to get to know us better, get an
expertise or just talk DevOps, please get in touch!

contact@godevopsgo.com

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and I help companies do the following:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

\- Turn more visitors into users, leads, or customers (aka, conversion
optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability tests.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

\- I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design
and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS
and jQuuery, Github).

\- I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

\- I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love
solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your
revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing. Previous engagements include
DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and
Swiftstack, among others. Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK

Location: Barcelona Area or REMOTE

Willing to relocate: Yes (only to Seattle, WA area) - I am married to an
American and eligible for a Green Card, but you can contract me through my
company too.

I'm a software/web developer and a Maximo technical expert.

As a Maximo technical expert I have over 4 years of experience deploying,
configuring, developing, maintaining and integrating TPAE-based solutions.

As a software and web developer I have over 12 years of experience.

I have worked in international organizations and teams of different sizes both
on site and remotely.

Technologies:

\- Maximo 4.1, 7.1, 7.5, 7.6 and SCCD

\- WebSphere, WebLogic

\- Java, PHP, C#, Python, Rust

\- MS SQL Server, Oracle, DB2, MySQL, PostgreSQL

\- HTML 5, CSS3 (including Sass, Stylus), JavaScript (including MooTools,
jQuery, CoffeeScript...), XML

\- GIT

I have also some professional experience as a UI/UX designer and in technical
writing and documentation. I would be happy working on any of my areas of
expertise. I'm also interested on mobile app development and modern client
side frameworks and libraries (Angular, Ember, React...)

Email: kilian@aktive.cat

Resume: [http://j.mp/1z2yp3F](http://j.mp/1z2yp3F)

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Docker, Mesos and Salt Stack

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration: [http://www.amazon.com/AWS-
System-Administration-practices-sy...](http://www.amazon.com/AWS-System-
Administration-practices-sysadmins/dp/1449342574/)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or local (Travel possible) - Web
Dev/Machine Learning

Hello fellow HNer.

I have two years of production experience building Web Apps and Machine
Learning systems. I also spent three years as a Data Analyst. My goal is to
solve problems and create value for my clients.

Skills: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Heroku/AWS, MySQL/Postgres/MongoDB/Redis,
NLP, Scikit/Numpy, APIs, Financial modeling, Project Management, the usual
suspects (HTML/CSS/jQuery, Git, *nix, bash, etc.)

Most of my code is hidden in client repos, so I built a simple demo API: Code:
[https://github.com/dpmehta02/demo_flask_api](https://github.com/dpmehta02/demo_flask_api)
API: [https://demo-flask-api.herokuapp.com/v1/users](https://demo-flask-
api.herokuapp.com/v1/users)

Website: [http://dpmehta02.github.io/](http://dpmehta02.github.io/)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
(currently relaunching the store). Our flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress
theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or Sifter for issue
tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - short term consulting - React.js

I've been using React.js since the week it came out, and have built two large
business app frontends in it. Here's a screenshot of one of them:
[http://curator-lilita-10664.bitballoon.com/work-area-
metadat...](http://curator-lilita-10664.bitballoon.com/work-area-metadata.png)

I spend most of my time founding a startup, but am available for short term
React.js consulting. This could manifest itself several ways, here are some
ideas: two days a week indefinitely, or a fixed duration pilot project, or a
one week training course to ramp up a new team.

I would also consider longer term commitments for a Clojure/ClojureScript team
if the fit is stellar, and particularly if there was an intersection of
interests with my startup interests.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

dustin.getz/gmail.com

------
spoiledtechie
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Freelance Android, iOS, C#, .NET, WPF Fairfax,
Virginia

I have experience with creating MVPs, full apps, enhancements, testing and
maintenance/bug fixing.

About me: I am a single developer, but have the ability to grow the team
quickly with people within my network. I have 12 years experience with
programming and can start work today.

I have experience with:

    
    
      * App Design/User Experience
    
      * Cross platform
    
      * Java
    
      * Objective-C
    
      * C#/Xamarin/.NET
    
      * Android, WP, iOS
    

Portfolio: Roller Derby Nation: Team Management for roller derby
[https://rdnation.com/](https://rdnation.com/)

Windows Phone App for RDNation: [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d0302-9d21-4c6d-b9f9-98b555a0e81a)

Android Penalty Timer for Roller Derby: [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d0302-9d21-4c6d-b9f9-98b555a0e81a)

Android App for RDNation:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.D...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.Droid)

WPF Scoreboard App for Roller Derby: [https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-
scoreboard](https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-scoreboard)

Swinton Report: News Aggregation for the US.
[http://swintonreport.com/](http://swintonreport.com/)

Lofty List: Lead Generation Service for businesses
[http://loftylist.com/](http://loftylist.com/)

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - NYC area or remote

What do I do: Mobile (iOS and Android) design, development, and marketing.

I’m an independent developer in NYC specializing in iOS and Android
applications. I have five years of experience with both platforms, including:

To the Trade (iOS):
[http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/) Romotive (iOS
and Android): [http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/)

I’ve been consulting part-time for the last two years while working full-time
at Google in Manhattan. This month I’ll be leaving my day job to focus on
consulting. I’ll be available full-time for projects starting 2/16.

In addition to my mobile work, I also provide hiring consultation to new
startups looking to grow their teams. I’ve conducted over 50 interviews at
Google, and can help you identify, find, and hire individuals with the right
skillsets to fill out your team.

Contact: james+hn@jknight.co

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or have meeting in SF. (Full Stack Rails, iOS & Android)
My name is Charles, I lead a small, nimble team with a ton of full stack Ruby
& Rails and Mobile experience. We have done many projects dealing payments,
marketplaces, and social networking apis.

Some of our recent work include: [https://donorbox.org](https://donorbox.org)
[https://columbiasc.edu](https://columbiasc.edu)
[http://models.findingferdinand.com](http://models.findingferdinand.com)

We can work on the LAMP stack also. (YI, Laravel) More than happy to dive into
JS framework like React.js Portfolio:
[http://rebelidealist.com/](http://rebelidealist.com/)
[https://coworks.com/freelancer/F_857756](https://coworks.com/freelancer/F_857756)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryanesc 'at'
gmail 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
samlevy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (part time)

Ruby developer based in the London, UK with 5+ years professional experience
looking for remote work. MVP builds, mentoring, full application builds.

In my spare time, I built and run a UK geocoding web service -
[http://geocodable.io](http://geocodable.io),
[https://github.com/geocodable](https://github.com/geocodable)

I’ve experience working with,

    
    
      - RESTful and SOAP web APIs in Rails and Sinatra
      - Payments with Stripe, Braintree and PayPal
      - SaaS applications
      - Digital product sales and fulfilment
      - E-commerce websites
      - Geospatial search
    

Technical skills,

    
    
      - Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Backbone.js, Javascript
      - PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Redis, MongoDB, Elasticsearch
      - Heroku, Ansible, Chef
    

Website: [http://samlevy.me](http://samlevy.me)

Email: hn at levy dot io

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics software solutions
(for example, my side-project [http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)).

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

Developer with 11 years professional experience. I would say expert level with
Ruby on Rails, JS, CSS and comfortable with AWS and other systems level
technologies. Essentially full stack, able to work on any part of a web app.

Recently I work as a team with two other experienced developers to deliver
large projects. Our focus is on quality while being fast and keeping to an
agreed development timeline. We work best when taking whole projects, such as
redeveloping an existing site, creating a new site, or service to be used with
your existing platform.

We are all full stack developers with recent experience of client side
applications using Backbone and Angular, CSS using Bootstrap, LESS and SASS,
Rails 4 and hosting on AWS using Chef. One of us is/was a designer, so we can
turn rough wireframes into something that looks good and is slick to use.

Contact me at luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
angrycoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (PA, USA)

Web application developer with 10+ years experience, 5 as a freelancer. I've
worked on everything from 911 dispatching systems to custom built CMSs to
scheduling applications.

I primarly work with Angular.js, Bootstrap, & jQuery on the front end and C#
on the backend - Asp.net (Web Forms, MVC, & Web API), LINQ, Entity Framework,
& MS Sql Server. I've done iOS development using Monotouch/Xamarin for an
interal customer & order mangement system used by a salesforce of 500 people.
I get up to speed on new tech very quickly and have been known to dabble in
python, cobol, perl, and node.js.

I can code your brand new project on my own as a full stack developer or
agument your existing team. If you are a small business who lacks a full time
development staff, I can add new features or do maintenance on your existing
applications.

contact: ikpcode at gmail

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
chill1
SEEKING WORK - Web Developer, Remote (living in Czech Republic)

I'm a web developer with over 6 years of experience. I've worked at agencies
and start-ups. I moved to Czech about a year ago. The last job I had was at a
start-up where I was responsible for building a platform for online versions
of university-level text books. The last year I've been working on my own
projects; one to help with collaboration between web and design professionals,
the other in the bitcoin space.

I have experience building, deploying, and managing multiple different web
applications. My primary focus the last year has been in node.js, but I have
years of experience before that using the PHP web stack.

Proficient with: Node.js/PHP, JavaScript, Backbone.js, MySQL, Nginx/Apache,
Linux

GitHub: [https://github.com/chill117](https://github.com/chill117)

chill [at] degreesofzero.com

------
sanityinc
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Travel possible

Location: UK

Hugely experienced veteran of top consultancies like ThoughtWorks and many web
start-ups in hands-on technical positions up to CTO level over the last 20
years. I help my clients plan and build ruthlessly effective software using
the latest tools and high-quality thinking, and I help teams get better
results.

I care more about creating value than about specific technologies, but I have
particular technical expertise in Rails (core contributor), Linux, PostgreSQL,
Clojure, React and all the usual front-end suspects. I’m regularly among the
100 most active worldwide contributors on Github.

steve@sanityinc.com /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevepurcell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevepurcell)
/ [https://github.com/purcell](https://github.com/purcell)

------
nnd
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Thailand, Chiang Mai)

I have experience with making iOS apps, from development to submitting to App
Store and marketing. I'll try to understand your business and provide a
complete solution for you. Here is an example of one of the apps I've built
and released: [https://vimeo.com/118999064](https://vimeo.com/118999064)

Resume:
[https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume](https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/nderkach](https://github.com/nderkach)

My most recent side-projects:
[http://itunesonrocks.com](http://itunesonrocks.com) and
[http://bit.ly/16Jzqme](http://bit.ly/16Jzqme)

Feel free to contact me here and setup a skype call.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 14 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Machine Learning projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - remote highly preferred, based in Germany

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative design using programming) and
robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Vilnius, Lithuania)

Specialization: Python (stdlib, Django, Flask), Javascript (vanilla, Meteor,
jQuery), MongoDB, mobile.

I'm an experienced full-stack software developer since 2002 and a sysadmin in
background. I'm a certified Python developer who has been developing with
Python and Django since 2007.

I know how to build and deploy apps for high load projects. BTW, I'm a MongoDB
expert as a developer and a DBA.

I'm developing all new projects with Meteor, and I launched
[https://www.meteorgigs.io](https://www.meteorgigs.io) recently.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

Thanks,

Michael

------
deeptruth
SEEKING WORK - SF / Bay Area, Remote

I am an independent software consultant looking to HELP YOU SOLVE YOUR
PROBLEMS efficiently and effectively without any ego or non-sense.

Can help you with:

    
    
      * Scala, Java, Python, Matlab, Julia, Ruby, Javascript, C/C++
    
      * Hadoop, Spark, Hive, Pig, Lucene/Solr, pandas, numpy/scipy
    
      * Data pipelines, data visualization, Crowdsourcing (data collection and cleaning)
    
      * AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace
    
      * Technical phone screening and candidate code assessment
    
      * IOS, Android
    

Qualifications:

    
    
      * Data Engineer for 3.5 years at Online Ad Targeting company (acquired recently)
    
      * BS/MS Computer Science (MS Specialization in Machine Learning/Computer Vision)
    
      * US Citizen
    

Contact:

    
    
      tony [at] sfdatajobs <dot> com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: mail(at)stevesunderland.com

~~~
31reasons
You email address is not working dude. I sent you an email and it bounced!

------
freeosin
SEEKING WORK - UX/UI & Branding I am completely booked through March but this
gives you time to plan. If anyone is looking for a product-centric FREELANCE
(only) designer who has worked with major brands (can give portfolio examples
for projects still in the works), hit me up. I use Skype/Slack for
communication and can dominate a product design for scalability and
responsive-design as well as kill it for your next branding project (hint,
it's much more than just a logo). I am 65/hr and only take on medium to large
projects. Again, starting in April but can begin the conversations now.

www.dribbble.com/johnhoward (my in-progress portfolio) www.blackairplane.com
(my company) www.linkedin.com/in/johnchoward (if you need it, it's there)

\- John

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK / remote only in any time zone

Senior Frontend Developer and Designer Languages - JavaScript in browser and
node.js, ClojureScript, C# Technologies/Frameworks I have used professionally
- React.js, Angular.js, Backbone.js, Node.js, Om, d3.js

I also have extensive experience in designing and developing interactive data
visualisations with SVG and canvas, responsive design, building mobile
webapps, optimizing for accessibility with ARIA, the list goes on...

Recent Projects \- [http://turo.io](http://turo.io) \- ui design and dev \-
[http://clojurecup.com](http://clojurecup.com) \- ui design and dev \-
[http://jackpot.de](http://jackpot.de) \- angular consulting

contact me at julian@goodafternoon.co

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
tokenrove
SEEKING WORK - remote or onsite, Montreal

I am a full-stack engineer available for anything from driver development up
to web and mobile work; I also organize refactoring efforts and bring best
practices such as code review into companies. A discount is available for work
which will be released under a free software/open source license.

I am often asked to do work outside the sphere of popular development tools,
including assembly language, Modula-3, Forth, Lisp, et cetera. Unusual and
interesting problems are what I like most. (Automating testing on an S/390
with tcl3270? Sure! Modernizing ancient Delphi code? Why not? Converting a C#
codebase to F#? Great!)

julian@cipht.net / [http://www.cipht.net/](http://www.cipht.net/)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org/
      - I'm a Ludum Dare fan: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
erikcw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional experience. Have
lead the development of multiple successful software projects from MVP through
to full production. Very comfortable working in both small and large teams. In
addition to my technical know how, I have a strong business background. I'll
happily work with all stakeholders in your team to make sure the right product
gets delivered.

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Django, Javascript (including
ClojureScript and CoffeeScript), React.js, Backbone.js, Objective-C/Swift,
Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Chef, Ansible, and many others.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

Contact: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (GMT -3)

Self-taught, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript. Front-end
specialist. I enjoy developing code in small modules. I'm quite outspoken, I
maintain a blog[3], gave talks at a number JavaScript conferences, and I've
also written a book, JavaScript Application Design[4].

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [http://ponyfoo.com](http://ponyfoo.com)

Book: [http://bevacqua.io/buildfirst](http://bevacqua.io/buildfirst)

Get in touch at freelance@bevacqua.io if you're interested

------
flavor8
SEEKING FREELANCERS - REMOTE (US based)

We're building a healthcare analytics product for a startup. Currently working
with 3 billion records, will be 20 billion records by end of year: big enough
to make life interesting. We have a variety of positions open currently:

1) Senior developers with experience in some or all of:

Java (8 preferably), Postgres, Redshift, Neo4j, Spark, Lucene, predictive
analytics, machine learning, Angular, D3/NVD3, AWS APIs

2) Dev/Ops with AWS and Java ecosystem experience. This role is potentially
contract-to-hire

3) Recent graduates to start in data operations role, and transition into
engineering role

4) QA/SET with solid SQL skills

All positions are budgeted through end of year. Please send your resume,
availability & any questions to jobs@4rc.io, and I'll get back in touch with
you.

Thanks

------
fuligo
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from Europe, mostly Germany)

I am a full stack generalist programmer with a heavy web background and more
than 20 years of experience.

My favorite tools and tech:

    
    
      - HTML5/JS/CSS (browsers are awesome!)
      - JavaScript: jQuery, React, Three.js/WebGL, Handlebars, Isotope/Masonry
      - Server side: NginX, PHP, node.js, C, Lua, Java
      - Database: mongodb, MySQL/MariaDB
      - Tools of the trade: text editor, git, command line
      - Machine learning: Caffe framework +Python
    

I'm time zone-flexible, get things done quickly, and I like to think I'm easy
to work with :)

I do love PHP rescue and refactoring projects, so give me a call if you're in
trouble: we'll get your project back on the road!

Contact me: hn@openfu.com

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack software developer and a data scientist.

I have a background in applied statistics, mathematics, physics and
quantitative finance. I have a Ph.D. in statistical physics, but I am also
good at writing code. I have written production systems dealing with big data,
analytics, prediction and interactive visualization.

I have extensive experience with C++, Java, Python (Twisted, Cython),
Javascript (including Node): high-performance back-end as well as dynamic
front-end services.

Please contact me for many excellent references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
gnulnx
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Baltimore, MD, US) - some travel OK.

Email: kjohnson+hn@fosslancer.net

Senior DevOps / Operations / Infrastructure Engineer with 10 years of
experience in Linux administration and 5 years in DevOps / Configuration
Management / Automation.

I can do 'all things Linux / FOSS', and more. I've built both large-scale
private clouds and all of the supporting infrastructure, as well as
datacenter-grade VPCs in AWS.

Experience with:

\- Chef, Puppet and Ansible

\- vmWare and vSphere, AWS, Docker, LXC

\- Networking - firewalls, switching, security

\- Infrastructure services (e.g. DNS, DHCP, DDNS, Proxy, Repository)

\- Most FOSS application (e.g. apache, nginx, mysql, postfix)

\- Datacenter buildouts

\- Hardware automation - experience with cobbler, PXE, netbooting, and HP
Blade centers.

\- Linux and FreeBSD

\- Full stack engineering (CakePHP, PHP, AngularJS)

\- Bash, Perl, Python, Ruby

\- Continuous Integration (Jenkins, TravisCI)

------
gkelly
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or part-time remote.

I'm a full-stack web application developer looking for new opportunities to
expand my skills and boost my resume.

Tools I'm most familiar with:

    
    
        - Python: Django, Flask, werkzeug, numpy, pandas, SQLAlchemy
        - Javascript: Ember.js, jQuery, backbone.js
        - Postgresql: performance tuning, backups, and high-availability
        - Redis, zeroMQ
        - FreeBSD, Solaris, Linux (Ubuntu, Arch)
    

Things I am interested to learn with side projects:

    
    
        - "Big Data" or "Data Science" tools
        - Python Blaze
        - Apache Spark, Cassandra
        - Scala, Clojure, Haskell
        - React.js, Reflux, io.js
        - Ansible and Docker with CoreOS
    

Contact by email in profile.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (currently Asia, but can fly to you if needed)

I am a web interaction/UX designer with 5 years of experience from California.
I work with companies around the world on landing page optimization, web
application usability, mobile design, and brand development. Are you wondering
why you're losing potential users because of your site design? Ask me at
peng@nylira.com

[http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Techs: HTML5 / CSS3 (Less, Sass, Stylus) / JS / Ruby / Rails

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
Knockout, jQuery), PHP, MySQL and Node.js.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work. To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub
(links are below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - UK - Remote

* [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) *

Stack: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node,
sass, less, angular, MEAN stack, Casper, Mocha, Chai, jQuery etc.

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Blog: [http://medium.com/@_jh3y](http://medium.com/@_jh3y)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Remote ideal. Check out my
code/site/blog and hopefully hear from you!

------
mariopt
SEEKING WORK - Europe or Remote

I'm a self motivated programmer who enjoys learning and adaption. I've
experience in software development, programming contests and computer
security. I know how to solve complex problems.

Currently I'm investing my time in MeteorJs Development

Frontend Experience: MeteorJS, iOS Development, Handlebars Javascript, jQuery,
jQuery UI,AngularJS, UX Design

Backend Experience: Meteorjs, Parse, Django,PHP

Database Experience: Mongodb, MySql, MS SQL Server, PostgreSQL

Programming Languages: C, Objective C, C++, Java, Python, Javascript ES5,
Haskell, PHP, Shell Scripting

Real World Rating: 4.94 stars out of 5, since 2013 Email:
mariorodriguespt@gmail.com website:
[http://mariorodrigu.es](http://mariorodrigu.es)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - San Francisco or Remote

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for designing and building
clean, responsive layouts using a mix of HTML/SCSS + Compass, and JS. Also
have varying experience finding my way around Rails, nodeJS + Express, and
setting up AWS/Linux server environments.

Founder of Designers Who Code - [http://dwc.io](http://dwc.io)

Personal blog - [http://robertnealan.com](http://robertnealan.com)

Company portfolio - [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com)

More recent projects are non-publishable/public by contract and available upon
request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
EmergencyCTO
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or remote. Temporary relocation OK.

I'm an emergency startup lead developer. I'm your panic button. I will dive
into the mud and get an excellent version of your product across the finish
line and into users' hands. The reason I have been successful at this is
because I deeply understand how engineering choices impact product features,
and vice-versa. My skills come as a triad: rapidly prototyping web products
with 2-6 person teams, backend webapp infrastructure engineering and
architecture, and algorithmic design and domain modeling.

Résumé/CV: Available on request. Primarily focused on Python, Go, and Ruby
projects.

Email: emergencycto@gmail.com

------
chrispebbletree
SEEKING WORK - I am a Brighton based designer & developer of mobile responsive
HTML email templates. I have produced work for Johnson & Johnson, The British
Dental Association, International Rugby Board, and of course a host of great
Brighton and London based businesses.

I always test in Litmus, allowing you to also view the results across the
different platforms and clients, and have lots of experience in using the
service specific tags for Campaign Monitor, MailChimp, Dot Mailer and
Responsys.

Email me, chris AT pebbletreestudios.co.uk (have been busy for the last... 2
years... so my site is pretty out of date!) and I will send across some recent
work examples.

All the best, Chris

------
colinramsay
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cornwall, UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript - React, Sencha; Ruby; .NET.

CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: colinramsay at gmail dot com

I've been primarily working with JavaScript over the past few years, co-
authoring "Learning Ext JS" a few years ago and now finishing up "Ext JS
Application Architecture", both for Packt publishing. I'm currently working
with React (which is highly refreshing after working with Ext JS!), Ruby and
some iOS stuff. In the past I was a .NET developer. I can turn my hand to most
web-related things and I'm a good problem-solver.

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, PHP, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
rdeshpande
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City - Remote OK (partial) - WordPress
development (PHP/HTML/CSS/JavaScript)

Fundera, Inc. - fundera.com

We're looking for someone to manage our blog and static content, which
involves:

\- Implementing new designs for our blog in WordPress

\- Working closely with our Editor and Product Manager to develop custom
WordPress features (so, strong PHP chops required.)

\- Managing WordPress deployment and code management

\- Proposing UX, analytics, and design improvements to our content portal

You'll have access to the development team as needed for architecture /
deployment help.

If you're interested, please email techjobs [at] fundera.com with some prior
work, rates and availability. Thanks!

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

Seeking short term contracts to supplement existing employment.

I am a human/machine interface developer. My work consists of "from scratch"
UX and interface design, from the napkin to nginx. I have considerable
experience with Ruby and Javascript, years of experience with Rails, and
extensive knowledge of client-side MVC. I've made contributions to Ember.js,
and have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps - starting with 0.9 up to the latest
1.9.1 (one was featured on Venture Beat:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-
direct-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-direct-...)).
I am acutely aware of the challenges/strategies associated with migrating
server side architecture into the browser, leaning down views, and fattening
up controllers.

I am the author of an open source project called Quant
([https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant](https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant)) - a
Rails API + Angular.js app to track "quantified self" data from every
manufacturer willing to give it up. My work here was featured on The Verge
alongside a similar project by the founder of Foursquare
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-
dat...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-dat...))

Recently, I also contributed to the development of an iOS app, which is now in
the app store: [https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/...). I was responsible for integrating a credit card device reader
with an existing checkout API, testing, and delivering a final build to the
app store.

Languages and frameworks I've used: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, Sinatra,
Node, Objective-C, Javascript (ES6 too!), Coffeescript, Sass, Ember.js,
Backbone.js, Angular.js, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3, Neo4j, Redis, Logstash,
ElasticSearch, EC2, S3, AWS generally

Other tools in the box: Git, Zsh, pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop Contact is
in my profile.

------
robertov
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance web designer and front-end developer from Slovenia, Europe. I have
more than 9 years experiences in my field, worked with wide array of clients
which were satisfied with my work.

I do:

\- UX/UI desgin

\- Mobile app design

\- Interaction desgin

\- Product desgn

\- Front-end code

[http://vidakovic.si](http://vidakovic.si) |
[http://dribbble.com/mihavidakovic](http://dribbble.com/mihavidakovic) /
[http://twitter.com/mihavidakovic](http://twitter.com/mihavidakovic) |
[http://github.com/mihavidakovic](http://github.com/mihavidakovic) |
miha@vidakovic.si

------
mheasell
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Bath, UK

I'm a competitive problem solver and won the Greed programming contest held by
CodeCombat back in June 2014. I have a first class BSc in Computer Science and
2 years professional experience in web development, along with some hobby work
on the desktop.

Technologies:

\- Web: HTML/CSS/Javascript, jQuery, Python, Perl, MySQL

\- Desktop: C#, WinForms, Java

\- Others: UNIX command-line, Bash scripting, Git

My side projects also include some F# and Clojure.

I learn fast and love to try out new stuff, so send me an email if you're
looking for a friendly developer.

Website: [http://michaelheasell.com/](http://michaelheasell.com/)

Email: michael.heasell@gmail.com

------
sarciszewski
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, FL or Remote - Consultant, Web Programmer, Security
Analyst

Resonant Core launched this month and is seeking clients. We are based in
Orlando, Florida and specialize in developing _secure web-based solutions_. As
the sole developer, I have about 13 years of programming experience (Most to
least: PHP, Javascript, Shell scripting, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Java, .NET,
Python).

Our website:

[https://resonantcore.net](https://resonantcore.net)

My GitHub (for examples of my open source contributions):

[https://github.com/sarciszewski](https://github.com/sarciszewski)

------
maresca
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Greater Philadelphia Area

I'm a full stack developer with experience in Java, C#, VB.NET, SQL, mobile
development, and many other languages.

Industries: Finance, Healthcare, Payroll, GIS

Some Examples of Side Projects:

[http://goflocal.com](http://goflocal.com)

[http://poemr.com](http://poemr.com)

[http://lottolane.com](http://lottolane.com)

[http://dumbtable.com](http://dumbtable.com)

john.maresca@gmail.com /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johndmaresca](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johndmaresca)

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP/Python | Wordpress/Contao | Adobe
Creative Suite

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
tixocloud
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto (part-time over weeknights, weekends) -
Consultant, Data Analyst, Python Developer

I'm a data analyst with over 2 years of experience specializing in customer
analysis and business strategy. I've worked as a software engineer but have
moved to the business side of things. My experience has been in management
consulting (i.e. working with execs and helping them with business and tech
strategy) and financial services (forex and insurance).

I can help you understand your customers better, figure out who they are and
find opportunities for growth.

------
mhoad
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote OK)

I am currently doing some work with a charity who need a tiny bit of front-end
work done where they need to develop a custom donate page (i.e. Stripe
integration).

While this is only a fairly small job, I am currently trying to push them to
do more in the future and they have indicated that they are actively looking
for a developer they can work with in the future so I think the opportunity
for on-going work is high.

Note: They are currently using Squarespace if that changes anything for
anyone, but I figured it is worth mentioning upfront.

Feel free to contact me at mark [at] afterwire.com.au

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote

Computer vision / image processing / machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9 yrs of experience working on software research and development.
Co-founded a tech startup, 2+yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)

email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com,

github: [https://github.com/HemangShah1](https://github.com/HemangShah1)

Proficient in C/C++/Java/OpenCV, Others: Matlab, Android, R

------
mnm
SEEKING WORK: Chicago, IL USA or remote

[http://www.mikemahmud.com](http://www.mikemahmud.com)

About you:

\- you have an idea and want to turn this into a web or mobile app.

\- you already have software and just want to add a bunch of features.

\- you need someone to take the technical lead of your project.

About me:

\- 10+ years professional experience. Few years experience as a lead dev.

\- Full-stack web development, mobile development (responsive sites and
Android), devops, UI/UX design, RESTful APIs.

\- Main Tech: Django, Android, Amazon Web Services, Bootstrap, jQuery. See my
site for more on this.

\- I also do a lot of writing on the side, so I can help with copywriting.

------
josemrb
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only (EST)

Hello there, I'm a Senior Software Developer that have been building products
for about 10 years.

* Ruby / Ruby on Rails / Grape

* .Net Framework / C# / VB.Net / Asp.Net MVC / NHibernate

* Javascript / jQuery / HTML / CSS

* SQL / MSSQL / MySql

* BDD / Rspec / MSpec

* GNU Linux sysadmin / Vagrant / Docker / Ansible

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Rate: 40$/hr

\---

Jose Miguel Rivero Bruno

work@josemrb.com

skype: jose.miguel.rivero.bruno

[https://github.com/josemrb](https://github.com/josemrb)

[http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb](http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb)

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK Location: Seattle, work almost 100% remote

Tech: Node.js, Angular, React, Mongo, Redis, C#, ObjC, Swift, Sql, + more

web: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

I'm a full time freelance full stack engineer with over 15 years experience.
I've recently built and shipped a mobile app written entirely in swift with a
backend written in Node.js ( Houseline ). I've worked with a lot of name brand
companies working mostly with SPA JavaScript apps and native iOS apps. I
produce quick with quality and get stuff shipped.

------
pablokbs
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Docker, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux Sysadmin/DevOps with 9 years of
professional experience. I love working with automation tools, specially with
puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with webservers and new
technologies as Docker, etc. A little experience with Ruby and PHP.

------
nwienert
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (PST)

I'm making a better way to make apps with www.reapp.io and looking to prove it
by building a few apps. Will reduce my rate significantly if you let me cut my
teeth on your app using Reapp.

Lets make an awesome Android/iPhone app in under a month.

natewienert@gmail.com [https://github.com/natew](https://github.com/natew)
[https://github.com/reapp](https://github.com/reapp)
[http://reapp.io](http://reapp.io)

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from the UK, currently in India).

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (native and hybrid),
web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work efficiently,
communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
zirkonit
SEEKING WORK - remote, distributed

Doctrina is a tiny shop (currently, one-and-a-half developer pairs) working
fully remotely in different locations (Kent, OH / Zagreb, Croatia / moving-
around-but-mostly-Dubai) on tackling business-critical challenges.

I have worked as a developer, CTO, CTO-for-hire; my colleagues are developers
that have worked for startups and enterprises alike.

Two of us code fluent Ruby/Rails, two of us code fluent Clojure.

Ruby, Rails, Clojure, React, Angular, web design, data science, algorithmic
work. Fair rates.

Contact me (Kyle) at hello@doctrina.io

------
mickeyp
SEEKING WORK - Remote / On-site in London, UK

Python developer with 10 years of experience developing full-stack web
applications and server-side development.

I have excellent knowledge of Computer Science, databases, release and
configuration management, software architecture and development. I have worked
on a wide range of interesting projects: from Biotech software, large-scale
ETL and web scraping software, to financial modelling in the train industry.

Please contact me if you have projects or ideas you want realised on
mickey@semantical.co.uk.

------
dejv
SEEKING WORK - London/Berlin/Remote

I am bootstrapping HW startup and looking for additional money stream to pay
for tooling.

I am SW developer with extensive knowledge of Rails and Objective-C, with
couple of projects on my own and 10+ years of professional development under
my belt. There are few other members of our team who can help in
UX/development if needed.

Remote work would be great, but onsite work in Berlin/London or other European
cities are ok. I am looking for short contract: something between week and one
month.

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK-Remote or Colorado

We're an advertising agency that has helped take our clients app to #1
grossing for education with an ROI positive budget.We've done some awesome
work for other tech companies as well. We're less traditional than most
agencies. Think less 6 month marketing plan and more rapid deployment and
iteration. If you like the idea of an outsourced marketing team that uses
scrum modified for marketing instead of software, we're probably a good fit.

Jeromy@sonnetaylor.com

------
jgord
SEEKING WORK : remote : hands on portable CTO and DATA performance geek.

I deliver results :

> write code and deliver your MVP

> plan an architecture that allows for growth and performance

> use hybrid SQL / NoSQL approaches such as : node.js, postgres, redis, C

I like hard scalability problems and getting great performance.

I blog about things like "How to search 30 million records in 180ms on a $20
linode"

gord

[http://collabapi.com](http://collabapi.com)

[http://quantblog.wordpress.com](http://quantblog.wordpress.com)

justgord at gmail dot com

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or Remote

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

Previous work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182)

Github: [http://bit.ly/18Gjti0](http://bit.ly/18Gjti0)

Email: dev at ninthpath.com

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK: remote

Experience: 6.5+ years

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go, Openstack, Nginx, postgres,
HAproxy, Docker, RESTful APIs

Have over 6 years of development of web application. Worked in starups and as
a consultant in various organizations. I have built complete travel web
application integrated with multiple travel vendor systems. Built own data
deduplication algorithms. I have also built a enterprise license management
product for thin client management devices.

shabi _at_ fossix _dot_ org

------
iqbal_singh_
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location - New Delhi, India

Willing to Relocate: No

Languages/Frameworks: C/C++, Python, Javascript, Node.js, Meteor.js, Tcl/Tk,
HTML, CSS.

I have extensive experience in C++. I have also been programming full stack
web projects on Node.js and Meteor.js for more than a couple years, mostly for
personal fun projects. I am an advanced Javascript developer, both front-end
and back-end. I have also made a couple of toy programming
languages(interpretive) using flex and bison.

Email me: iqbalsingh.cs@gmail.com

------
rubencagnie
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA - Remote OK

\---

I am a design-savvy developer with a passion for iOS. My skills extend to
Android, web (Angular) and server side as well. Additionally, in my last
project I worked on integrating with Bluetooth Smart (Low Energy) devices,
proximity and reporting back where the devices have been using location data.

I have managed many projects that were built from the ground up. While I’ve
mainly been tasked with the iOS work for these projects, I was also directly
involved with the whole software architecting. Many years of experience as a
product manager has given me the ability to understand what customers need and
help bring it to life. My experience spans all kinds of social/database
integrations, as well as building REST-full web-services. I have done a
substantial amount of work in Photoshop and Illustrator, which allows me to
easily dissect graphic designs into actual software components.

\---

Buzzwords: Objective C, Swift, Bluetooth Low Energy, Bluetooth Smart, Maps,
Location Services, Push notifications, Social integration, NodeJS, SailsJS,
Android, Java, Play!, MongoDB, html5, javascript, css, angular

\---

Gmail: ruben.cagnie

\---

Portfolio:

* Shop’nBrag (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8) My work: iPhone development and specifications.

* Crowd Source (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=8) My work: Design and implementation of the server side and the iPhone app. Also made a server library to support an Android app.

* WebCenter (iPhone and iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8) My work: All of the iOS development and the first design.

* iSpike (iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8) My work: All UX and development

------
harshk
SEEKING WORK : NYC or Remote

I'm an Android developer with 5 years of experience in Android, 1 year in iOS,
and 10+ years in server side development (mostly Java based server side
technologies). I'm seeking project based work or contract/consulting gigs.

Some of the notable Android apps that I've worked on : \- Barnes & Noble Nook
\- Viggle \- Lulu.

Check on my website for more details:
[http://harshkalra.com](http://harshkalra.com)

------
kilroy123
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Portland, OR next month)

I'm a full-stack developer with more front-end experience than anything else.
Angular.js, backbone.js, and lots of other JS work. Mostly worked with python
back-ends and node.js. Got laid off last week with 40% of the company. Going
to travel for a while and looking to work while on the road.

Resume: [http://www.sendsteven.com/resume/](http://www.sendsteven.com/resume/)

------
jimle-uk
SEEKING WORK - London, UK. Remote within UK/EU.

Experienced frontend developer looking to work on larger angularJS projects or
porting BackboneJS projects to Angular. Bonus points if your projects are also
using React.

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QvETmBu-
zsm2888Dra7933tL...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QvETmBu-
zsm2888Dra7933tLbxLgiicvdMLdAWMBdis/edit?usp=sharing)

contact: jim@heightdigital.co.uk

------
hanula
SEEKING WORK and interesting projects - Remote only atm.

Over 15 year of experience. Love to tinker, learn, build, explore and make the
difference. Solid software engineer, full-stack developer, I work with many
tools and environments but Web/Python/Backend is my favorite.

Resume: [http://resume.hanula.com](http://resume.hanula.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/hanula](https://github.com/hanula)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps. We also work on digital strategy, mvps,
social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of Software professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. Contact us.

[http://the.r3dm.com/](http://the.r3dm.com/)

[https://github.com/r3dm/](https://github.com/r3dm/)

------
amis99
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Kohana/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Seeking: Challenging projects. My most recent experience is working with Core
WordPress contributors (WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

Location: Germany

Contact: admin (at) kidsil.net

------
mszopinski
SEEKING WORK: Szczecin/Poland or Remote - QA

Technologies and skills: proven experience in manual and automated tests,
python/django, java, selenium

Experience: 3 years as a QA in web and mobile projects.

I have been working as a quality assurance engineer for the last 3 years, and
I am currently open to new opportunities.

[http://linkedin.com/in/maciejszopinski](http://linkedin.com/in/maciejszopinski)

e-mail: maciej [at] szopinski [dot] net

------
S4M
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona or remote

My skills lie in maths/machine learning/algorithm.

I am looking for some freelance contracts to bootstrap my startup that can be
found on [http://www.magako.com](http://www.magako.com)

My cv is available here:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/65253201/cvSamuelLe.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/65253201/cvSamuelLe.pdf)

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

5+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions with A/B and multivariate testing.

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap,
Javascript/Jquery, NodeJS.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, Python, EmberJS, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku/AWS.

Portfolio: [http://ash.co](http://ash.co)

Pricing: $85/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I'm a Clojure developer, my background is with the JVM and functional
programming. Some web, architecture, database design too.

I'm British, but nomadic, so most timezones are possible for me.

More info:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dan%20midwood](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dan%20midwood)
Contact: seekingfreelancerfeb2015@danmidwood.com

------
mbesto
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (anywhere in the world)

Looking for a Ruby DevOps person to automate everything for our infrastructure
and have a desire to develop web apps in Ruby/JS/iOS (mainly Rails).

Keywords: Ruby, DevOps, Chef, Vagrant, Deis, AWS, EC2, Docker, CI, Git, Rails,
Node.js, JavaScript

More details:
[http://backticks.net/jobs/devops](http://backticks.net/jobs/devops)

contact details in signature.

------
hcarvalhoalves
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brazil based)

Full stack developer with 10 years experience developing for the web. Launched
multiple SaaS platforms for local markets, along niche applications like
crawlers, GIS systems, analytics. Bring your idea and I can develop the MVP.

Extensive experience with Python, Django, Postgres, PostGIS, Javascript,
React, Backbone, AWS platform, among other technologies.

For more info and references: hcarvalhoalves at gmail

------
gospodin_i
SEEKING WORK - Digital Marketer

Location: Sofia, Bulgaria (Europe) Remote: Yes

Can help with: 1) Content marketing (planning, writing, etc.) 2) Growth
hacking 3) Conversion optimization

Learn more and get in touch with me:
[http://www.markovunchained.com](http://www.markovunchained.com)
[http://bg.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov](http://bg.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov)

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

We're a design, software and marketing consultancy that builds products for
internet, tech, enterprise and startup companies.

We have experience designing and building SaaS apps, interactive websites and
mobile products.

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com) \- email marco@masswerks.com

keywords: design, ux, ui, interface, web, rails, php, node, android, ios,
growth, content, marketing, email

------
drinchev
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: yes

Hey there, I'm Ivan and I live in Berlin.

I can :

\- help your developers with that stalled 2-months issue by working side-by-
side with them ;

\- help your business with suggestions that scale ;

\- I can even help you, by interviewing the proper developer to replace me in
the future :)

Anyway, If you need help and you are reading Hacker News, better call me.

P.S. I get paid by the hour and I can work in your Berlin office if you need
me there.

www.drinchev.com / drinchev@gmail.com

------
tmcpro
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Based in Miami I am a very experienced developer
focusing on Node.js and front-end work. Some call it Full-stack. Mainly
Javascript things. Good understanding of business goals too.

I have a ton of experience building scalable apps on AWS, using things like
Redis, MQs, Postgres/Mongo, etc.

You can contact me at tm@lucid21.com for sample works and projects I have
built.

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Manchester UK

I'm a Designer / front-ender (HTML, CSS, jQuery and PHP). I've worked on large
web-apps. I'm good at creating clean, usable, research-backed interfaces and
well thought-out marketing material.

Available from February 13th.

See my work here: [http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Contact me at: contact@carlfairclough.me

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK- Remote/On site

I am good with lua (openresty),nodejs,couchdb and elastic search.

careers profile:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan)

email: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

website: [http://www.staticshin.com/freelance-
programmer/](http://www.staticshin.com/freelance-programmer/)

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only (EST)

I'm a general software contractor, one man shop that teams up with designers +
UX people if appropriate for the job. Please see www.rapineda.com. Please
contact me if you have a job for me alex AT rapineda.com. I have full stack
experience in PHP, .NET and node. I assist many clients with project
management, estimations, and delegation.

------
znq
SEEKING WORK

Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
mbrain
SEEKING WORK - remote, Turkey

Freelance Ruby on Rails developer. Just got a degree from BS in computer
engineering.

Stack:

* Ruby on Rails

* HTML and CSS

* Javascript

* RSpec

* Agile Methodology

* Ansible

* Linux Server Management

Portfolio: [http://www.mehmet.pw/portfolio/](http://www.mehmet.pw/portfolio/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/beydogan](https://github.com/beydogan)

Blog: [http://mehmet.pw](http://mehmet.pw)

Contact me at: mehmet.beydogan at gmail

------
sochix
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Moscow, Russia

What I do: Backend developer, Fullstack developer, Asp.net developer, C#
developer

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, webapi, signalR, angular.js, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

------
upr0ar
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Western Europe)

Technologies of choice (though flexible): node.js, go, redis, react.js

I'm a full stack developer with 6 years of professional web application and
API development experience for some of the biggest telecoms, publishing and
financial services companies in Europe and the USA.

Let me know if I can help you out: uproar dot dev at gmail dot com

Thanks!

------
koistya
SEEKING WORK - St. Petersburg, Russia - Remote Only

I can help quickly bootstrap your web application project based on React.js
Starter Kit (I'm the author of this project template):

URL: [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-
kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit) Email: hello@tarkus.me

------
lambdathoughts
SEEKING WORK - Ventura County, CA or Remote

Seasoned C#/ASP.Net developer with tons of experience (full stack) looking for
full-time/contract or remote work. Tech Stack: C# (4.0)/ASP.NET
(WebForms/MVC), SQL Server 2008, Agile, Javascript, jQuery, Bootstrap and a
little bit of PHP. Contact via email in profile.

------
leoplct
SEEKING WORK, remote, Rome/Italy

Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: Yes

Ruby on Rails, 3+ years experience

Linkedin:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/leonardopellicciotta](http://it.linkedin.com/in/leonardopellicciotta)

Portfolio:
[http://www.leonardopellicciotta.com/](http://www.leonardopellicciotta.com/)
(italian-only)

------
supster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C & Swift) on iPhone/iPad/AppleWatch-beta (4 apps
on appstore), Android (Java & XML), Git, MVC, MVVM, Rest APIs, Parse,
Ruby/Rails, Python/Flask, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Arduino, Raspberry Pi

Resume: linkedin.com/in/sapanbhuta/

Email: sapanbhuta [at] gmail [dot] com

------
arghnoname
SEEKING WORK: remote (DC Area)

My work has run the gamut, from Linux kernel internals to front-end javascript
code and most places in between. I largely specialize in writing back-end
infrastructure and services to make things go fast and scale.

I primarily work in C and C++ and have done professional work in Perl, Python,
PHP, and javascript.

arghnoname@gmail.com

------
PauloManrique
SEEKING WORK - remote / Rio de Janeiro / Brazil

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, social networks API,
basic video and audio editing.

Languages: Portuguese, english and spanish (advanced).

Résumé/CV: [http://paulomanrique.com/cv](http://paulomanrique.com/cv)

Email: paulo.manrique at icloud.com

------
ploureiro
SEEKING WORK - Australia/Remote

I'm an Android developer who has been around since the 1.5 days. I've had the
pleasure of working with leading companies such as IG Group (largest CFD
trading provider) and Bloomberg.

For more information:

[http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/](http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/)

or

hn@pedroloureiro.net

Thank you

------
chrisabrams
Seeking work - REMOTE or NYC

Would love JS/Node.js work - I'm your guy.

Full stack web developer, Shipped in JS, Node.js, Python, Ruby and PHP.

More details: [http://github.com/chrisabrams](http://github.com/chrisabrams)

Email me at: mail@chrisabrams.com

Keywords: Ruby, AWS, EC2, Docker, CI, Git, Rails, Node.js, JavaScript

------
mattcaldwell
SEEKING WORK - Remote, part-time contract.

I'm a full-stack developer and cloud architect working mostly with
Python/Django stack, but I've also built sites with Rails, J2EE, CakePHP, and
various other frameworks.

I've worked with clients both big and small, and I'm dedicated to your
success.

------
metra
SEEKING WORK / San Francisco (SF) or remote

Backend Java Engineer with 5 years of experience.

Experience building messaging and search applications for Urban Airship,
Trulia and financial technology.

resume: [http://bit.ly/artem-resume](http://bit.ly/artem-resume)

contact me: artem.shnayder gmail

------
wincus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Argentina

Technologies: SaltStack, Puppet, JuJu, Nginx, Apache, Mysql, MongoDB, Git,
Nagios, Python, KVM, Docker, Logstash

Resume: [https://github.com/wincus/curric](https://github.com/wincus/curric)

Email: wincus.lifedev (google mail)

------
Apane101
With all the SEEKING WORK, doesn't look like one has any chance at standing
out. Also, supply out-numbers demand on HN dramatically.

SEEKING WORK - Remote, full stack rails developer - total of 8 years web dev
experience. Email me - pblogsltd@gmail.com

------
bkhin
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Located in Southern California)

Freelance full-stack JS developer. Experience building out apps with Node.js
on the back-end and Angular.js on the front-end.

[http://github.com/bioid](http://github.com/bioid)

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Full stack freelance Android app developer. Have been creating Android apps
for the past 4 years, 6 months as a freelancer.

Portfolio/Website: [http://nicknicolaou.me](http://nicknicolaou.me)

------
thirdknife
Seeking work - Islamabad

Full stack web developer, Shipped in JS, Python, Ruby and PHP.

More details: [http://thirdknife.github.io](http://thirdknife.github.io)

Keywords: Ruby, AWS, EC2, Docker, CI, Git, Rails, Node.js, JavaScript

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
andhofmt
SEEKING WORK

Currently employed part-time as AngularJS SDE at a start-up. Looking to add
maybe up to 20 hours more.

Great with: AngularJS, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, Bootstrap... Java, Rails...

Interested in working with: RUBY ON RAILS :)

www.andrewdhoffman.com

------
rtcoms
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from the Bangalore, India).

I am working with largest Indian crowd-funding startup.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Redis, JQuery,

E-mail: 86.rohit@gmail.com

------
xyclos
SEEKING WORK - Charleston, SC or Remote

JS Ninja with 5 years of industry experience.

Two CS degrees, very knowledgeable in all things IT especially security and
networking.

------
ZiDoM
SEEKING WORK - remote

Golang, C++, C, Python, PHP, javascript

Github: [https://github.com/zidoms](https://github.com/zidoms)

zidom72@gmail.com

------
hamidr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

C/C++/Qt/Boost, JS(ExpressJS, Mongoose,...), Java, PHP, Ruby, MySql, MongoDB,
Redis

Rate: $20-$25

Resume: on request - hamidr.dev@gmail.com

------
AbyCodes
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India. Remote.

Skills:

    
    
      * Specializes in Android Development
    

Contact: AbyCodes@gmail.com

------
nickysielicki
SEEKING WORK

I AM A BROKE ASS STUDENT AND I PRETTY MUCH JUST LIKE TO PROGRAM AND PLAY
COUNTER STRIKE. PLEASE LET ME HELP YOU OUT WITH MY MAD CODING SKILLS, OR WILL
PLAY COMPETITIVE CS:GO WITH YOU.

------
cymbalojobs
FREELANCER --- PART-TIME --- REMOTE

We’re looking for a freelance engineer to take on a brand new project behind
the scenes at our dynamic company.

`

ABOUT US:

\-- We’re the fastest growing player in our industry

\-- We're loved by our tens of thousands of clients, who include Etsy,
Shopify, Kickstarter, Braintree, JustGiving, SoundCloud, Paymill,
WordPress/Automattic, Lonely Planet, Fab.com and others.

\-- We’re loathed by the few dozen out-of-touch and out-of-date old-timers in
our market.

\-- Our API is touching the lives of tens of millions every day, thanks to our
clean, no-bullshit approach.

From the beginning our simple offering has organically attracted an
enthusiastic and engaged developer audience. Today we're at the top of our
niche, serving early startups and independent retailers through to major
universities, international non-profits and global brands.

This is a short, well-scoped contract for an entirely new area of our
business, with no ancient legacy code to support. It will be fun and fast-
paced, with clear deliverables and strong communication. For the right person,
we have a number of other contracts coming up.

`

MINIMAL REQUIREMENTS:

\-- A calm, creative outlook and excitement to be part of the buzz

\-- Strong communication, accountability and authenticity

​-- Fluent written and spoken English (Skype calls required)

\--- Python, PHP, client-side and server-side JavaScript, and full grasp of
their most popular frameworks

\-- Ease with relational and non-relational databases

\-- Experience with designing and implementing data processing algorithms

\-- Understanding of API stacks, design, structure and authentication

\-- Fluency with sysadmin and command line environments

\-- Devotion to coding standards, version control (we use GitHub) and
documentation

\-- Basic front-end development skills (dashboards) a plus

\-- Familiarity with the finance and foreign exchange industry a definite
bonus

`

Please only apply if you tick all the boxes above and love what you do - if
so, we’d love to be in touch. Send the following to jobs[a]cymbalo[ _]com:

\-- A _concise* application.

\-- Your hourly/weekly rate and general availability.

\-- Details of relevant past/current clients and projects.

`

PS. We’re based in London and would love to meet, but remote is fine.

PPS. This is a freelance role - you’ll be responsible for your own tax and
workspace, etc.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - from India - REMOTE OK (and wanted).

I'm the creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python. xtopdf is used
by Packt Publishing (UK), the Software Freedom Law Center (US), ESRI (NL),
among others.

xtopdf can create both a) composite business reports (from a combination of
input sources) and b) simple PDF ebooks; it currently has support for the
following input formats (more are always in the pipeline):

plain text, HTML text, DBF/XBASE, CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, XLSX, DOC, DOCX,
SQLAlchemy, PyDAL, MongoDB, Berkeley DB, SQLite, standard input (think UNIX
data-munging pipelines involving sed, grep, awk and friends, with PDF as the
final output [1]), XML, tablib, PrettyTable, JSON, MySQL, MS Access, and any
database that supports the Python DB API or ODBC.

[1] [http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2013/12/xtopdf-pdfwriter-can-
creat...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2013/12/xtopdf-pdfwriter-can-create-pdf-
from.html)

There are proof of concept apps for using xtopdf with command-line (CLI), GUI
(wxPython), Web (Flask, Bottle, CherryPy, Netius, WSGI) user interfaces, and
via XML-RPC. It can be made to work with other GUI toolkits and Web frameworks
too. xtopdf runs on Linux, Windows and Mac OS X (and can probably run on other
UNIXen too, though not tested on them, due to being written in a mainly
platform-independent way).

Also:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/02/create-pdf-calendars-
with-...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/02/create-pdf-calendars-with-
xtopdf.html) :-)

An online presentation that gives a good overview of xtopdf:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf) (the
words in light blue in the presentation are links to more information; there
are many such links)

xtopdf source code on Bitbucket:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

An article about xtopdf for Packt Publishing:

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)
(link may be broken, can send the final draft on request)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Have been an independent developer for the last several years, with many years
of experience in many technical areas. Have contracted/consulted to multiple
startups based in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US
software product and Indian software services companies.

Skills: Python, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies, many databases,
XML-RPC, PDF programming (both PDF generation and PDF text extraction), file
and data format conversion, data munging, command-line utility development,
Flask, MongoDB, Bottle, SQLAlchemy, RESTful API design, implementation and
use, git, mercurial (hg), SVN, various others. Worked a good amount on Ruby,
Java and C earlier - somewhat rusty on them but can pick up / refresh again.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Was server lead / senior engineer for
two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US companies. One of
them was TaskBin - [http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) .

Databases worked on: Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Oracle, Sybase, Informix,
SQLite, MS SQL Server. Used databases in most of the projects I've worked on
in my career. ORMs or similar: ActiveRecord with Ruby on Rails, SQLAlchemy
with Python.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
(in C) that was widely used in client projects by a top software services
company.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are often useful in
development too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file
systems or crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the
trade learnt on the job, and solved various other software problems, often
involving various interacting software components (from OS level through
language compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote many
utilities in C and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate
various tasks (for both users and developers), convert data between various
formats from one platform to another, etc. A nice example: writing a pair of
programs - a Java servlet/HTML form and a UNIX C setuid program - that worked
together to provide safe, controlled access with escalated privileges (of the
DBA user) to developers via the browser.

Relevant links:

My Bitbucket account with my open source projects:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

An article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

The article (in PDF) and its source code can be accessed via this page:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/09/my-ibm-developerworks-
arti...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/09/my-ibm-developerworks-article.html)

and a practical use of the utility, together with my xtopdf library, can be
seen here:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/10/print-selected-text-
pages-...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/10/print-selected-text-pages-to-pdf-
with.html)

==> Would love to work on a project that involved C (apart from my main
current skills such as Python, Linux and databases mentioned above).

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
curiously

        SEEKING WORK
        Vancouver, BC
        john@appsonify.com
        http://appsonify.com

